# متجر لبيع (الزوجات )



## mary naeem (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*في إحدى المدن تم افتتاح متجر لبيع (الزوجات )حيث يمكن للرجل الذهاب لاختيار زوجته بنفسه ومن بين التعليمات التي وضعت*
*في المدخل حول أسلوب عمل المتجر: أن لرجل فرصة الدخول مرة واحدة للمتجر !
ويمكن الاختيار من أحد الطوابق أو الذهاب إلى الطابق الآخر الأعلى منه ولكن لا يمكن النزول إلى أسفل.*
*...*
*دخل إحدى الرجال (لمتجر )
لاختيار زوجه له*
*في مدخل الطابق الأول علامة :*
*النساء هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله*
*وفي مدخل الطابق الثاني علامة :*
*النساء هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم*
*وفي مدخل الطابق الثالث علامة :*
*النساء هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله*
*ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب*

*وكان الرجل يفكر 'واو ولكن سأستمر بالصعود'*

*وقد وصل إلى الطابق الرابع لتجد علامة :*
*النساء هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب ويساعدون ازواجهم في ألاعمال*
*فتعجب في خلجات نفسه*
*' يا إلهي إني لا أستطيع التحمل سأوافق '*
*ولكنها استمر بالصعود*

*وفي مدخل الطابق الخامس وجد علامة :*
*النساء هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب ولهم قابلية رومانسية عالية لمغازلة ازواجهم دائماً*
*وكاد أن تطأ قدمه ذلك الطابق إلا أنه استمر بالصعود*

*وفي مدخل الطابق السادس وجدت علامة :*
*أنـت الـزائـر رقـم ٤,٥٦٦,٧٨٩*
*ليس هناك أي امراه في هذا الطابق*
*لأن هذا الطابق وجد خصيصا كبرهان أن الرجال لا يمكن إرضاؤهم شكراً للتسوق في 'متجر الزوجات وانتبه لخطواتك وأنت تخرج ونتمنى لكِ يوما سعيداً
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*أرسلوها إلى كـل النساء ذوي الضحكات القوية*
*وإلى كـل الرجال الذين يمكن أن يستوعبون الحقيقة المرررره .*


​
*

*
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

عندك حق يا ميري , احنا مبيعجبناش العجب ^_^ ... بس بيتهيألي انو مش غلط ان الواحد يطمع في شريكة حياة فيها صفات حلوة كتير ,,, مش كدة ولا ايه !!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كلام واقعى جدااااااااا
ميرررسى يا مارى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههه طول عمرى بقول على الرجالة *
*ميعجبهاش العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب *
*غلطش انا *
*ميرسى يا مارى للموضوع الجميل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

صدق اللي قال
رجاله مايملاش عينهم غير التراب

شكرا مرمر عالموضوع : )​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (20 أكتوبر 2013)

بكل امانة انا كنت هاتوقف عند الطابق اللذي عا حسب قولي طابق ومطابق هههه اقصد
بعد قرايتي النساء هنا لديهن عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون اطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب ويساعدون ازواجهم في الاعمال
كنت هاشكر ربنا وادخل انتقي واقتني

صحيح الست لا تشتري ولا تقدر بثمن

بس ما انا كمان هاشتريها بحبي

ياريت لو عارفة اسم المدينة تقوليلي عشان اسافر لها

في اقرب فرصة

عيشتي في كنف يسوع ماري


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2013)

جميييله جميييله جدا جدا  شكرا مارى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ههههههههههه حلوة اوووووووي يا ماري 
و صدقيني واقعية اوووووووي 
و حقيقي فعلا الرجالة مش بيعجبهم العجب 
جايلهم على الجرح دي هههههههههههههههههه
عاشت اديكي يا حبيبة قلبي
ربنا يباركك و يفرحك​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مثل هذا الرجل بيكون غريب جدا لا يرضى كما يقولون بنصيبه
لا  يعرف الشكر .. لذا كانت النتيجه له سلبيه
-------------------------------------------
موضوع جميل  وفكره  رائعه 
بيعلم الأنسان القناعه وعدم التزمر
شكرا جدا جدا الرب يباركك*​


----------



## tamav maria (21 أكتوبر 2013)

كلام حقيقي جدا
ما بعجبهمش العجب وفي الاخر بيشربوا المقلب
ههههههههههه
شكرا ياماري موضوع رائع


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه جماعه براحة شوية على الرجالة 
نفس العيوب ديه موجودة فى البنات برضه
يعنى تلاقى البنت كل ما واحد يجى يتقدملها تقول لا ده طويل وده قصير وده تخين وده رفيع وده معاه وده مش معاه ومش عاجبها حد وفى الاخر تلاقى سنها عدى الحد المسموح وبترضى باى حد والسلام المهم تتجوز


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أكتوبر 2013)

هذه طبيعة البشر يتمنون اكثر واكثر
رجال ونساء لا يوجد قناعة او حمد للرب


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

دى نهاية الطمع 
الانسان طماع فى كل حاجه 
عايز ملاك من السما 
ميرسى مارى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههه
دى عاقبة الطمع وعدم الرضا 
موضوع جميل وواقعي 

​


----------



## soso a (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*تم افتتاح متجر لبيع*









في إحدى المدن تم افتتاح متجر لبيع (الزوجات ) حيث يمكن للرجل الذهاب لاختيار زوجته بنفسه ومن بين التعليمات التي وضعت في المدخل حول أسلوب عمل المتجر: أن لرجل فرصة الدخول مرة واحدة للمتجر ! ويمكن الاختيار من أحد الطوابق أو الذهاب إلى الطابق الآخر الأعلى منه ولكن لا يمكن النزول إلى أسفل. دخل إحدى الرجال (لمتجر ) لاختيار زوجه له في مدخل الطابق الأول علامة : النساء هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله وفي مدخل الطابق الثاني علامة : النساء هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم وفي مدخل الطابق الثالث علامة : النساء هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب وكان الرجل يفكر 'واو ولكن سأستمر بالصعود' وقد وصل إلى الطابق الرابع لتجد علامة : النساء هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب ويساعدون ازواجهم في ألاعمال فتعجب في خلجات نفسه ' يا إلهي إني لا أستطيع التحمل سأوافق ' ولكنها استمر بالصعود وفي مدخل الطابق الخامس وجد علامة : النساء هنا لديهم عمل ومؤمنون بالله ويحبون أطفالهم وشكلهم جذاب ولهم قابلية رومانسية عالية لمغازلة ازواجهم دائماً وكاد أن تطأ قدمه ذلك الطابق إلا أنه استمر بالصعود وفي مدخل الطابق السادس وجدت علامة : أنـت الـزائـر رقـم ٤,٥٦٦,٧٨٩ ليس هناك أي امراه في هذا الطابق لأن هذا الطابق وجد خصيصا كبرهان أن الرجال لا يمكن إرضاؤهم شكراً للتسوق في 'متجر الزوجات وانتبه لخطواتك وأنت تخرج ونتمنى لكِ يوما سعيداً​


----------



## Samir poet (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*النساء قدوة للرجال ساسا
وراء كل رجل عظيم امراءة
يمكن للمراءة ايضا تغير الرجال
من سئيون الى جيدون 
وميرسية لموضوعك الجميل 
*


----------



## philanthropist (23 يونيو 2016)

*محل لبيع الزوجات*

         #محل_لبيع_الزوجات

في إحدى المدن تم افتتاح متجر لبيع (الزوجات) حيث يمكن للرجل الذهاب لاختيار زوجته بنفسه ومن بين التعليمات التي وضعت في المدخل حول أسلوب عمل المتجر: أن الرجل له فرصة الدخول مرة واحدة للمتجر!
وكان الشرط .. انه يمكن الاختيار من أحد الطوابق أو الذهاب إلى الطابق الآخر الأعلى منه ولكن لا يمكن النزول إلى الأسفل.
دخل أحد الرجال (المتجر ) لإختيار زوجه له..
في مدخل الطابق الأول علامة: ❞ النساء هنا يعملن، ويؤمن بالله ❝
وفي مدخل الطابق الثاني علامة: ❞ النساء هنا يعملن، ويؤمن بالله، ويحببن أطفالهن ❝
وفي مدخل الطابق الثالث علامة: ❞ النساء هنا يعملن، ويؤمن بالله، ويحببن أطفالهن، وشكلهن جذاب ❝
وكان الرجل يفكر « ياللعجب، ولكن سأستمر بالصعود »
وقد وصل إلى الطابق الرابع ليجد علامة:
❞ النساء هنا يعملن، ويؤمن بالله، ويحببن أطفالهن، وشكلهن جذاب، ويساعدن ازواجهن في ألاعمال ❝
فتعجب في خلجات نفسه .. « يا إلهي إني لا أستطيع التحمل سأوافق »، ولكنه مع ذلك استمر بالصعود..
وفي مدخل الطابق الخامس وجد علامة: ❞ النساء هنا يعملن، ويؤمن بالله، ويحببن أطفالهن، وشكلهن جذاب، ويساعدن ازواجهن في ألاعمال، ويتمتعن برومانسية عالية لمغازلة ازواجهن دائما ❝
« وكاد أن تطأ قدمه ذلك الطابق إلا أنه استمر بالصعود »
وفي مدخل الطابق السادس وجدت علامة: ⦅ أنت الزائر رقم 4.566.789 ⦆ 

❞ ليس هناك أي إمراه في هذا الطابق لأن هذا الطابق وجد خصيصا كبرهان أن الرجال لا يمكن إرضاؤهم شكراً للتسوق في متجر الزوجات ❝


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2016)

الموضوع مكرر مرتين. بدلا من حذفه دمجته مع المواضيع السابقة.

شكرا على المحاولة.


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 يونيو 2016)

المرأة ليست سلعة تباع وكذا الرجل
فمن يختار بهذه الطريقة لا يعى قيمة شريك الحياة ولا يعى فكر الله تجاه الزواج
الرب معكم


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> المرأة ليست سلعة تباع وكذا الرجل
> فمن يختار بهذه الطريقة لا يعى قيمة شريك الحياة ولا يعى فكر الله تجاه الزواج
> الرب معكم



الموضوع كاريكاتوري هزلي، مضمونه يؤكد ما قلته يا سيد ناجح أن لا المرأة ولا الرجل سلعة تباع وتشترى، وأن الزواج  ليس صفقة، بل شراكة أبدية مقدسة بين رجل وامرأة.


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2016)

أُضيف ردي بالغلط قبل أن أنهي كلامي.

ما كنت أود قوله أن العبرة من الموضوع هو، أن مثل هؤولا الناس ينتهي بهم الأمر بعدم الزواج، وهذا، برأيي أفضل لهم وللمجتمع.


----------



## كليماندوس (24 يونيو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> .....أن مثل هؤولا الناس ينتهي بهم الأمر بعدم الزواج، وهذا، برأيي أفضل لهم وللمجتمع.


*لى ماذا ؟

حابب افهم وجهه نظر حضرتك *


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *لى ماذا ؟
> 
> حابب افهم وجهه نظر حضرتك *



لأن عدم الزواج أفضل من زواج مفكك، يعطي للمجتمع أولاد غير سويين.

يجب أن يكون الزواج مبنيا على تكافؤ فكري و مساواة بين الإثنين على الالتزام بإنجاحه.  مفيش زواج ينجح لوحده عشان البنت أوصافها كده أو الرجل أوصافه كده.


----------



## كليماندوس (24 يونيو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> لأن عدم الزواج أفضل من زواج مفكك، يعطي للمجتمع أولاد غير سويين.
> 
> *يجب أن يكون الزواج مبنيا على تكافؤ فكري و مساواة بين الإثنين على الالتزام بإنجاحه. * مفيش زواج ينجح لوحده عشان البنت أوصافها كده أو الرجل أوصافه كده.


*اها - تمام وضحت الفكرة و وصل المعنى​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 يونيو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> الموضوع كاريكاتوري هزلي، مضمونه يؤكد ما قلته يا سيد ناجح أن لا المرأة ولا الرجل سلعة تباع وتشترى، وأن الزواج  ليس صفقة، بل شراكة أبدية مقدسة بين رجل وامرأة.



اعلم انه هزلى
واختلف مع حضرتك (اختلاف بلا خلاف)
لان مضمونه لا يؤكد ما قلته
اذ ان مضمونه يعكس المفاهيم المجتمعية الزائفة تجاه المرأة كسلعة وهذه قيم مجتمعاتنا العربية التى تسربت للمجتمع المسيحى واصبحت تغزوه
....
النقد موجه للموضوع وليس لاشخاص لانى قرأته سابقا كثيرا عبر النت
....
تحياتى لشخصك الكريم أختى الفاضلة
أخيك فى المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (24 يونيو 2016)

فاهمة كلامك ومتفقة معك ولا أزال أرى أن لا خلاف في مفهومنا.

صحيح الموضوع يعكس المفاهيم المجتمعية الزائفة تجاه المرأة كسلعة، كما قلت، لكن لا يزال الموضوع هادف وفيه عبرة موجودة في "الطابق الأخير من المتجر" وهي، أن من له مثل هذه المفاهيم هو الخاسر في النهاية... 

أرى أن الموضوع مكتوب من قبل شخص ينتقد مثل هذه المفاهيم ولا يشجع عليها. لذلك يعتبر اسلوب كاريكاتوري.

الموضوع منقول وقديم بدليل أني دمجته مع ما سبقه.


----------



## Maran+atha (24 يونيو 2016)

شكرا لكل من واضع وشارك في الموضع
مرة كنت فى منتدى للهنود ( Indians )
فشاهدت مقولة عن الزواج عجبتني جدا 
هذة المقولة بالنص كما هى:
Don't marry someone you can live with 
.but marry someone you can't live without
ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم دائما 
فيحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم ويحقق كل أمنياتكم للأبد آمين.


----------



## كليماندوس (24 يونيو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> هذة المقولة بالنص كما هى:
> Don't marry someone you can live with
> .but marry someone you can't live without


شكرا على الحكمة بالمختصر المفيد 
- - -
رجاء و ( رحمة ) ...
اذا لم يكن لديك مانع : اذهب للوحة تحكم العضو - و قم باختيار حجم الخط "  FONT" و اجعلة 5 
سيصير كل مشاركاتك بالجم المذكور ( دون اى تعب منك ) - مثلى بردى هذا
اصنع رحمة ...


----------

